# 2 PB bonded males lebanon, ky PTS 9/19/12



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Chief and Sarge are very sad!! Chief is an older GS who is so smart and loves to ride! Sarge is a young GS who is a great boy. They are very bonded and want out of the shelter. Their PTS date is 9/19/12

*Contact: Marion County Animal Shelter1105 Hwy. 208 Lebanon, Ky 40033
270-692-0464 or [email protected].*

I hope someone can help these two.....


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

OMG. 

They are beautiful


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Word is that *BOTH * of these boys will be pulled this Saturday and sent to I Am Alive Dog Rescue. I'll post later after I see their freedom pics to confirm they are safe.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

I went to check on the status of these two and thier info was removed so I called the shelter and actually spoke to the lady who is transporting them. They have been pulled today for transport tomorrow- so they are safe!


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

That's wonderful news


----------

